# I'm passing, so here's your chance..... Evinrude Speedibike Motor w/BIN!!!!



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Evinru...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c6d6c02f2


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2013)

*Sucks not haveing an extra 6k*

kickin around- wuld lik it


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 20, 2013)

Out of my price range right now, but I can pick up and deliver to the Chicago swap or copake and possibly Ann Arbor, memory lane.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2013)

I appreciate that.  I'll let you know if $5k falls in my lap...


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 20, 2013)

oh man that thing is really cool but that price is well over what i think anyone would honestly pay


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm very interested and sent the seller a message about 2 and half hours ago but still have not heard back.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2013)

Not everyone sits by their computer I guess.....lol.


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2013)

like us?


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2013)

Well the ball is in his cort now. So it's up to him he has my # and I have the $$$


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 20, 2013)

damn..........would you really pay that? im into motorcycles of the teen era much more so my motorbike knowledge is limited,i cant get past the 2 cycle and bicycle to see the 5k.........for 5k i could get a ready to run teens indian twin motor,another $10k in parts and i have a $40k + cycle...........i dont see how you could ask more than 5k if the 2 cycle motor was mounted even to a bitchen original motobike


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2013)

But how many Teen Indian motors did they make? And how many years have they been making the Indian motors? This is a one year only engine1936-1937 that they only produced a very limited amount of. Quantity and Demand! The Rarest of the Rare


This Evinrude bolt on "Speed bike" kit was only offered in 1936-1937. Made in Milwaukee Wis. USA !! The grandfather of the Whizzer and many others after it. The two stroke motor still retains the original decals, instruction tag, number tag.... all in good condition. Motor runs great !!The linkage is also original. This kit was installed on a 1930's Schwinn skip link bike a long time ago. (the headstock says Schwinn). The Sotheby's Motorcycles and Bicycles catalog Sept. 2001 lists a 1930's Evinrude bicycle at $15,000-$20,000... stating this company known for producing outboard motors quickly withdrew from this market. less then fifteen (bicycles) are known to exist. Chances are, you may never see another Evinrude Speed Bike again, very few exist.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...Sy28Q-Hh33s-PpjZkMtS7sIA&ust=1363913698862160


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2013)

*Just depends*



thehugheseum said:


> damn..........would you really pay that? im into motorcycles of the teen era much more so my motorbike knowledge is limited,i cant get past the 2 cycle and bicycle to see the 5k.........for 5k i could get a ready to run teens indian twin motor,another $10k in parts and i have a $40k + cycle...........i dont see how you could ask more than 5k if the 2 cycle motor was mounted even to a bitchen original motobike




on if you want the rare of the rare- indians are desireable not rare


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 20, 2013)

cool,i love learning,would love to see one of these make more than $10k in any auction myself.............but i was at the vegas auctions this yr and a whizzer sold for 9500!

    i do like the evinrude except for how late it is,wow 36/37? christ thats ballooner territory

  we have a great original paint johnson motorwheel complete,even the bike..........maybe ive undervalued these little "smoker" cycles........whats the "market" (by the way i do not believe in market value on any antique) value of our johnson bike? its a twin cylinder at least,my god how slow could this evinrude be i wonder?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd much rather have a teen Indian or HD motor for that matter than this thing. Personally I'm just not a fan of motorized bicycles--thats why God invented Harleys! V/r Shawn


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 20, 2013)

while i agree to certain extent,i do love anything rare............but i do have a bit of loathing for anything 2 cycle,to me it screams "crap" or a cheap version of something,no valves just a crude pistion,followed by filthy smoke

      im guilty of also liking things for value as well,so building something because its rare over what its final value is a factor,i know thats shallow but i actually love money or rather what can be done with it

    i like this 2 stroker but really only because we have a twin smoker and i had honestly never heard of the evinrude bike motor


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 21, 2013)

*Evi speedbike*

I rode this one in davenport, Ia. last year..  Lotta Fun!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2013)

Way cool.....


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 21, 2013)

cool! so are these just tire rub motion?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2013)

yup... ala Travis


----------



## John (Mar 22, 2013)

*1901*

This motor is cheaper
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rare...2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&forcev4exp=true


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok now that is sweet! I doubt it stays cheaper than the Evi for long though! As a matter of fact I doubt it makes it through the day. Anyone have any idea what market value on something like this is? V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Mar 22, 2013)

Yea, sure....original condition.....
I believe it would have a much larger wheel sheave.(looks ala Whizzer) It also would not have a modern (40-50's) style quarter turn gas cap on it. 
The mill may be original, but lots of these are out there with garden tractor engines. heck I was gonna do it myself, but my buddy found out about it, then didn't want me to buy the tractor($650 complete). the only difference is the number of crankcase attachment areas, and the tractor exhaust exits directly 90' from crankshaft centerline.


----------

